# Grinding noise



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Sounds like the dual mass flywheel might have failed, or the throwout bearing. They make all kinds of strange noises.

This is a 1.4T, but all of the flywheels they use on these transmissions/cars are crap.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Second the dual-mass fly wheel separating.


----------



## Vinu (Mar 3, 2021)

Thanks jblackburn and grs1961.
I would check it and update the thread as soon as possible.


----------



## Vinu (Mar 3, 2021)

Hi jblackburn and grs1961,
As you suggested, flywheel was the culprit. The flywheel was out of alignment and it was pushing the pressure plate casing to the transmission housing, and thus causing the grinding noise. Replaced the part, and now everything seems to be OK.


----------

